# yellow morels



## mushroom eater (Apr 29, 2013)

I left a few small yellows today as they were starting to dry out hoping that the coming rain may revive them. My question is, will the come back and grow more, or once they start to dry, is their growth pretty much over?
Thanks for your replies in advance.


----------

